# Light bream rods



## kayaklee

need a light bream rod to match a 1000 stradic, shaimano rods only pls. any suggestions or which model to get ?


----------



## feelfree09

7ft3in starlo stix 2-4kg. or one of the new lure project rods.


----------



## kayaklee

what the 1-3 kg lure project?
it looks perfect, anyone used them


----------



## scater

Why only shimano rods? You're limiting yourself a bit there, there's some great non-shimano breamrods out there.


----------



## kayaklee

yeah i do realise, but shimano is the local factory, and if anything happens i go there.... to fix


----------



## blueyak

What ever feels nice when you pick it up in the shop. If they let you, put a reel on it and wave it around a bit. You'll know what you like when you feel it.
I am with scater though, there are tons of rods out there to choose from. Keep your options open and try a few.


----------



## kayaklee

yeah nice idea im bringing the reel in


----------



## kpac

Okuma Celilo. I find them pretty good!


----------



## Aza

If you must have shimano then I'd say T curve but as Scater said why limit yourself?? 
So many other good rods out there that may suit your style a whole lot better. Go to your local shop and have a look and a feel.
Just some food for thought.


----------



## punchanello

I've got a 1-3 Kg Lox Yoshi matched up to a Stradic Ci4 1000.

It's my favourite combo hands down.


----------



## hughmungus

megabass kirisame 6'9"
a work of art


----------



## robsea

Lure project 1-4 kg 722 is pretty nifty and at around $100 in the store seems like good value. The hard body version of the series. The EVA handle is aok. Fittings aren't Fuji but you can read about them and they sem fine Have only use it three times or so but it is definitely light and fast tapered. Had it matched to the 1000 Ci4. The effort put to it for a quality bream had my heart a pumping as it did for a trev. The two piece configuration suits my current transport arrangements. But as advised take your reel along and check it out


----------



## fishsmith

punchanello said:


> I've got a 1-3 Kg Lox Yoshi matched up to a Stradic Ci4 1000.
> 
> It's my favourite combo hands down.


x2 top bream stick.. ;-)


----------



## yeeyak

go the g loomis rods, cant beat them, you pay a bit more but if you break them they will replace them for a small fee.


----------



## KhoisanX

I have one of the older model Raider Bream Finesse 762 models, 2-4kg and 3-12g lures. a week ago I bought one of the new lure project 742 Vibe rods as a second rod (wife's getting keen on fishing )
This is rated for 2-5kg lines and 1-8g lures. Been fishing once with it so far. The EVA grips are great; no cork chips like the older one!
The rods action is nice too - softer tip than my older 762, but plenty of grunt in the butt so it will handle a decent fish without any trouble. I chose this rod after tossing up against the new Raider II Soft Plastic 732 - this rods tip was way too soft to work plastics in my view so I took the lure project vibe model....happy so far.

It's true the componentry is now all Sea Guide or Pacific Bay...all to save cost of course, yet the rods retail at the same or more than before...inflation?????....nah!
That said they don't look too shabby and since mine works hard on the kayak I don't mind not using the premium stuff.


----------



## Bretto

Picked up a new bream stick last night. Went the 1-3kg Pflueger Trion. Man is it light.

I don't really like the reels out on the market at the moment (and by that I mean the price of them) as I'm more of a "wait till they start to run out the model before purchasing high quality gear type of guy", so the Ci4 1000FML which keeps being recommended to me can wait till late next year. However, I did need something to run on this stick so I went for the budget Shimano Aernos 1000FA (aesthetically the poor mans Ci4 :lol: ). It'll do the job for me I'm sure and it didn't break the bank. Plus it hasn't been panned in reviews which is always nice, yet not completely conclusive.


----------



## BIGKEV

What sort of budget are you looking at?

I have a 1-3kg mexican fire raider and have no hesitation in recommending these rods, they are also good value for money at around $100-$140, a shimano product too.

Kev


----------



## punchanello

Scrap my recommendation on the Lox Yoshi.

For the second time in a year the tip has snapped with no real pressure at all. That brings my total graphite rods owned to 7 and tips snapped to 2. For a rod that feels this good, it certainly has a glass jaw. :?


----------



## punchanello

BigGee said:


> punchanello said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scrap my recommendation on the Lox Yoshi.
> 
> For the second time in a year the tip has snapped with no real pressure at all. That brings my total graphite rods owned to 7 and tips snapped to 2. For a rod that feels this good, it certainly has a glass jaw. :?
> 
> 
> 
> I have exactly the same combo and until a recent tournament I wanted to blow LOX up (no offence Stewie). Been through 2 tips myself. The first one was really my fault, treating it like a normal rod basically, then the second one just casting. The third one, my current one seems a little more survivable but it may be because I'm starting to treat it right. But should I have to I hear you saying!
Click to expand...

I understand where manufacturers are coming from when they can't really be sure whether a break is as a result of misuse or product fault. But I have owned plenty of graphite rods of a similar weight rating and never had a tip break off until this one (twice).

Like I've said before, I think the rod design in itself is brilliant. I couldn't wait to pull it out of its travel case to use it on each occasion and plenty of people have used the same rod without issue. I just think I got a dud tbh.


----------



## grinner

Re rod tips breaking on graphite rods.

A very knowledgable shimano rep told me that they do sometimes make rods with a flaw or hot spot
If this is the case ,he reckoned the rod would usually snap the first time it was stressed. I actually had that happen and took it back the day after I brought it and the BFF bloke had the rep in the store . He showed me where the hot spot was. I just nodded politely. Som think if you get a new rod give it a good try out straight after purchase, may chuck some big lures about. If it breaks 6 months down the track it's probably user error.

I am with kev, been very very happy with the raider series except the cork falls apart.


----------



## punchanello

grinner said:


> I actually had that happen and took it back the day after I brought it and the BFF bloke had the rep in the store.


That's what happened to me. Took it back the exact same day and they wouldn't replace it. 12 months on it snapped again because I looked at it funny.


----------



## premium

BrettoQLD said:


> Picked up a new bream stick last night. Went the 1-3kg Pflueger Trion. Man is it light.


Yeah i've got one of those, been loving it, nice and light and great for bream and general estuary fishing. Even got the Fuji brand guides, and only 110 bucks or so.


----------



## onemorecast

BigGee said:


> premium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrettoQLD said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up a new bream stick last night. Went the 1-3kg Pflueger Trion. Man is it light.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i've got one of those, been loving it, nice and light and great for bream and general estuary fishing. Even got the Fuji brand guides, and only 110 bucks or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too and love it - good thing. The end doesn't come flying off like Lox rods either!
Click to expand...

got 2 Pfluegars 1-3 KG Trions and have had one for some time. Nice & light. Got the last one for $80 abotu a year ago which I thought was a pretty fair price.


----------



## jb2020

+1 for raider II. 
When I bought it, I put a few coats of 'tru oil' into the cork (gun stock oil) - after a few years and many a bream, the cork is as good as gold. I also clean it after every trip.



grinner said:


> I am with kev, been very very happy with the raider series except the cork falls apart.


----------



## Thefishy1

Hay guys I like samarki I think thats how they spell it one of the best rods on the market but there r so meany go to the shop and pick them up that's the only way to find what u like. Remember u get what u pay for go samarki.


----------



## Perro

Whats your budget?


----------



## millonario

BrettoQLD said:


> Picked up a new bream stick last night. Went the 1-3kg Pflueger Trion. Man is it light.
> 
> I don't really like the reels out on the market at the moment (and by that I mean the price of them) as I'm more of a "wait till they start to run out the model before purchasing high quality gear type of guy", so the Ci4 1000FML which keeps being recommended to me can wait till late next year. However, I did need something to run on this stick so I went for the budget Shimano Aernos 1000FA (aesthetically the poor mans Ci4 :lol: ). It'll do the job for me I'm sure and it didn't break the bank. Plus it hasn't been panned in reviews which is always nice, yet not completely conclusive.


I'm going to use the Ci4 on my Trion for a while untill the next time I shop for fishing gear under the influence :lol:

Great rods in my opinion. So light and they take a beating too.


----------



## GregL

I did a bit of testing with the lure project rods during design and they are damn nice rods, with exceptional value for money. Plenty to choose from - a great place to start looking.


----------



## millonario

punchanello said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had that happen and took it back the day after I brought it and the BFF bloke had the rep in the store.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happened to me. Took it back the exact same day and they wouldn't replace it. 12 months on it snapped again because I looked at it funny.
Click to expand...

You failed to mention that your Lox is now shorter than it used to be... ;-)


----------

